# ATO: Can’t lodge on time?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Can't lodge on time?*










*21 November 2018*

Running a business has many competing priorities and we understand you get busy and getting your tax work done is just another thing you need to get around to. This is one of the reasons why many businesses engage a registered tax or BAS agent.

If you lodge your own income tax returns or activity statements, it's important to contact us if you can't lodge by the due date so we can work together to find a solution.

Did you know you may be eligible for an extra two weeks to lodge and pay your quarterly activity statements when you lodge online?

*Next step:*
If you can't lodge on time, phone us on *13 11 42* so we can discuss your options.
*Find out about:*
If you don't lodge

*See also:*

Online services for businesses
Current ATO SMS and email activities

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...d-paying/Can-t-lodge-on-time-/?sbnews20181128)


----------

